# orange vine with tiny white flowers



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't have pics yet, but i found a tiny orange vine about 1/16 to 1/8 inches in diameter with little clusters of tiny white flowers on it. there is no visible foliage that i can see. this viney stuff is wrapped all around other weeds and has only caught my eye in the past week. i have no idea what it is, but i did have lots of oriental bittersweet in that area. i don't think it is a part of that plant though. i will try to get pics tomorrow, but if any of you have ever seen anything like this, let me know.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

some pics...


----------



## jedsmom (Aug 15, 2007)

It's common name is Dodder and there are many species. It is a parasitic plant that actually lives on the roots and sugars of other plants in order to grow. Here is a good site describing it : http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/WEEDS/dodder.html


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, it is definately a species of Dodder. We have it locally in alfalfa fields.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

interesting! thanks guys.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

And Jewelweed, Pokeberry, Wild Bleeding hearts, and Burdock. Look around for some poison Ivy too. I don't see it but I know it's there closeby.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, yes...it was behind me.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Remember where that jewel weed is growing. So the next time someone gets a case of Poison Ivy you have Gods natural antidote


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i probably have 1/4 acre of jewelweed, so that is not a problem, lol. it really does give some comfort to poison ivy...i have tried that.


----------

